# Cold smoke time ?



## BigTurtle (Aug 14, 2020)

About how long do y'all bacon makers cold smoke your cured bacon ?


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh boy, I'm afraid you've opened the door on this answer,  can't wait for all the replies to appear in one place.  I'll go first.

Normally I will cold smoke 5 to 7 hours on day one (following a 12 to 24 hour refer rest after rinsing), return to the fridge overnight, and do another 5 to 7 hours on day two.   If the outside temp is in the 30's I might go longer.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 14, 2020)

I know,it's like asking preference on oil or tires on a motorcycle. A thousand posts later and still no definitive answer. Thanks for the input. Being that I live on a very very sparsely inhabited mountain and the bears appear daily, I'll put it just before dark 30.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 14, 2020)

BigTurtle said:


> I know,it's like asking preference on oil or tires on a motorcycle. A thousand posts later and still no definitive answer. Thanks for the input. Being that I live on a very very sparsely inhabited mountain and the bears appear daily, I'll put it just before dark 30.



Maybe smoke some fish in a decoy smoker to keep the bears away from the bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2020)

Cold Smoke---Medium Smoke for 24 to 30 hours (Split in 2 or 3 sessions).

Warm Smoke (100° to 130°) ---My favorite way, for 10 or 11 hours with AMNPS.
Bacon (Extra Smoky)


Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 14, 2020)

Have you ever smoked your own bacon? I'm guessing not hence the question.  So I would go on the light end of smoke time, until you find what you like. I usually go for 9 to 12 hours depending on my schedule.  If you find you need more than next time go longer...can't take it away if too smokey.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2020)

I always go 10-12 hours. That is perfect for us.
Al


----------

